# Dash Cam



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm gonna set up my $20 dash cam 
With all the driving I am doing it could come in handy.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

For Uber a dash cam makes sense, not sure how it helps for Flex. Unless the packages start acting up


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I was thinking in terms of an accident. 
Hope I don't have one but it helps to prove who's at fault.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

If you were driving in Miami you would probably record enough crazy drivers doing crazy sheeeet in one day to make a YouTube video out of it. If you got enough views you wouldn't need to drive for Amazon anymore


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

It would save you from people faking accidents in Russia


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Maybe, curious pedestrians looking into your car while you run into apartments?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Also maybe proof u delivered packages if Amazon ever dispute. I doubt it would get that far. They would just drop you without any appeal or discussion


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Dashcams are great, also for catching some unusal incident and selling to the news stations


----------

